# Addicted to "Me"



## poetprose

I was wondering if anyone has heard of such a things as their alcholic spouse being addicted to their partners

My spouse would stop drinking off and on over the course of our marriage, and it seemed to me that he only became more dependant on me when he wasn't drinking

so it is like a no win..........is there an actual technical terms for a person getting addicted to a person


----------



## voivod

poetprose said:


> I was wondering if anyone has heard of such a things as their alcholic spouse being addicted to their partners
> 
> My spouse would stop drinking off and on over the course of our marriage, and it seemed to me that he only became more dependant on me when he wasn't drinking
> 
> so it is like a no win..........is there an actual technical terms for a person getting addicted to a person


okay group. is this what co-dependecy is? because i've never really believed in codependency. interdependecy is real. codependency sells books.

your answer, for me, was yes poetprose. when i was drinking, i didn't need $#!t from my wife. i became awfully needy when i quit. it's been a hard road that way. but a year-plus of sobriety, and i think i've found my way.


----------



## preso

poetprose said:


> is there an actual technical terms for a person getting addicted to a person



yes
its called a PARASITIC ( maybe spelled wrong... like parasite)
relationship.

They need you to feed on and off of to survive or keep doing whatever it is they do.

Maybe thats the term your looking for.
Could also be several other problems of the mentally ill nature.


----------



## voivod

preso said:


> yes
> its called a PARASITIC ( maybe spelled wrong... like parasite)
> relationship.
> 
> They need you to feed on and off of to survive or keep doing whatever it is they do.


parasite sounds so perjorative. and so accurate. maybe not in this case, but as the op described her perception of it. thank you.


----------



## preso

guess that you need to do is read about the psychology of addictions and see where you might fit into the picture

you have a dysfunctional relationship for sure although I have no idea why or how it happened or kept going so long.


----------

